# [ Hilfe ] Gildenlogo



## Plikk (26. August 2010)

Huhu, liebe Buffed-Freunde..
Unsere Gilde [ World of Warcraft / PvE ] ist recht groß und erfolgreich geworden und so wollen wir uns als Gilde auch präsentieren... dafür würden wir gerne ein Logo besitzen...
Ich hab auch schon fleißig gegoogelt und hier im Forum geschaut.. auch mit Gimp hab ich mich schon etwas beschäftigt... Leider kam da nicht vieles bei raus.. -.- ^^
Wir haben schon ein Thema in unserem Forum dafür eröffnet mit dem wir schon ein paar Ideen sammeln konnten..

Sind auch zu dem Punkt gekommen das wir das Logo in 2 Ausgaben bräuchten, einmal für den Internetauftritt... Website , Ts3-Banner.. und die andere Ausgabe für T-Shirts..

Vllt habt ihr ja noch ein paar Ideen wie wir weiter kommen könnten.. oder vllt will uns ja auch jemand eins designen, natürlich würde ich das auch belohnen
Ist ja auch arbeit.. schreibt mir doch einfach eine Nachricht..
Name der Gilde:
Springflut inc / Allianz ( Das kommt dabei raus wenn unsere Gilde sich mal intensiv im Teamspeak unterhält.. aber irgendwie fanden alle das der Name was hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das Logo soll nicht so übertrieben aussehen aber auch nicht einfach nur ein Name sein.
Vllt eine Abkürzung des Namens.. Fällt mir nur keine ein -.-^^
...Was mit Schatten was schon nach etwas mehr nach "Paint" aussieht.. vllt irgendwas "modernes" 
Auch Ideen die zu unserem Namen passen.. "Springflut inc" wären interessant.. allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wie man das verwirklichen soll..
Ich hoffe für das erste reicht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich hoffe ihr könnt uns helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Lu


----------



## Marthum (26. August 2010)

Schreib hier doch einfach mal öffentlich rein, wie die Gilde heißt und in welche Richtung du dir was vorstellst.

Ich denke hier sind doch bestimmt einige Hobby- oder Berufsgrafiker die dir gerne ein paar Inspirationen geben.


----------



## beoyosel (26. August 2010)

Nette Idee mit den Shirts ;D vlt würde man einen in der Stadt oder Dorf dadurch mal in RL kennenlernen. Aber zum Desing, was stellt ihr euch den so Vor? Was soll eure Gide darstellen, da es viel PVE content gibt... Mal so ein Thema, z.B Gildenname der in Flammen steht oder einer der Tiefgefroren ist. Man müsste sich halt überlegen wie so etwas aussieht!


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (26. August 2010)

hmmm...

Ich könnte ein Gildenmotto anbieten da mir ich grad kein gutes logo design einfällt.

Sowas wie:

"Gut, weil mangelnde Konkurrenz" käme mir da in den Sinn.


----------



## Sunyo (27. August 2010)

Wie heißt denn die Gilde? Horde oder Allianz? Was bedeutet der Gildenname? Ich würde auf diesen aufbauen.


----------



## AjaxXx (27. August 2010)

Besorg dir Illustrator und schubs dir dein Logo zusammen. Das Programm ist recht simpel zu bedienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau nach dem Pathfinder und ab gehts. Das gute ist, das dein Logo eine Vektorgrafik wird und das wenn du willst auf LKW Planen drucken kannst ohne einen Qualitätsverlust zu bekommen.
Wer mehr Infos zu Vektorgrafiken sucht, findet im Internet genug.


----------



## Plikk (27. August 2010)

Wie schon geschrieben ich habe meinen ersten Beitrag etwas mit Informationen gefüttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plikk (27. August 2010)

Zwar nur eine aber eine gute Antwort.. Vielen Dank..
Joa was das ist weiß ich schon.. und dann eignet sich das Programm ja super.. Ich schaus mir direkt mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sejko (27. August 2010)

Roffl :=)

naja mann könnte aber im reallive dadurch auch an gleichgesinnte kommen und neue freunde finden 

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plikk (27. August 2010)

"Hätte ich das mal nicht geschrieben" -.-^^
Es ist einfach nur als Spaß gedacht.. Und jedem seine eigene Entscheidung.


----------



## da n00b (27. August 2010)

jetzt mal zum topic^^:
da die Gilde "Springflut inc" heißt würde ich entweder irgendetwas mit dem Symbol von dem Zauber Springflut anstellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder man könnte auch n lustiges bild aus der Grafik des Zaubers ingame bauen (sieht so aus als ob man nen eimer voll wasser über den kopf gekippt kriegt)

... z.B. Arthas oder [hier beliebigen Raidboss einsetzen] vollkommen durchnässt oder einen Tank der sich darüber beschwert, dass er von den Schamis immer nass gemacht wird o.ä.

Offtopic: is doch eigentlich egal wofür das logo verwendet wird, wenn jemand n t-shirt damit tragen will dann soll ers machen, sich aber auch darüber bewusst sein, wie das von seiner umwelt aufgenommen wird (sieht man hier im forum gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Plikk (27. August 2010)

Der Beitrag über mehr ist echt mal was interessantes, also Logo vllt nicht.. aber als Element bzw. Bild auf der Website eine echt super Idee.. Jetzt muss mir das nur jemand umsetzen.. -.-^^


----------



## Schrottinator (27. August 2010)

Ich hätte dir empfohlen, die Anfrage in der Designerlounge hier auf buffed zu stellen. Zum einen treiben sich dort die ganzen Künstler rum, die nebenbei auch sehr talentiert sind (keine angst, ich bin keiner davon ;-) ) und zum anderen wäre dann das dumme geflame nicht. Also, ich würde an deiner Stelle auf hedenfall dort mal fragen.


----------



## Plikk (27. August 2010)

Ich habe auch dort bereits ein Thema dazu erstellt..
Und mich auch dort mal umgeschaut.. 
Aber dort dauert es auch etwas länger bis aus das Thema gestoßen wird.. Und sich hier im WoW-Forum auch viele Leute mit dem gleichen Problem finden oder auch Leute die dieses Problem schon gelöst haben, hab ich mir mal gedacht es hier auch zu posten.


----------



## IkilledKenny (27. August 2010)

Mensch das T-Shirt tragen die doch nur beim zocken, so bei dem gemeinsamen Raids oder so
ihr Idioten...


----------



## Greenclaw23 (27. August 2010)

Halhallo...

Das wär so meine erste Idee gewesen... Hab mal kurz was in 2 Minuten hingeklatscht.... Skizze halt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schatten zum Beispielt müsste weicher gemacht sein etc...
Bei Fragen etc pp .... Weist ja wo mich findest =P


----------



## pwnytaure (27. August 2010)

BTT:

Naja um die t-shirt tauglichkeit lässt sich sowieso streiten.

Ich würd vorschlagen so in richtung frozen throne...arthas steht da kommt da ein [klasse oder whatever einfügen] und kippt ihm nen eimer wasser drüber BÄM! Springflut inc!


----------



## HolyTauren (27. August 2010)

Hab mal fix Photoshop angeworfen und was gemacht ist nix besonderes der Tacho zeigt 02:20 in der früh an also nicht zuviel erwarten^^


----------



## Plikk (27. August 2010)

Ich danke schonmal für die Entwürfe, sind echt klasse geworden..
Und das mit den Shirts haben wohl viele noch nicht ganz verstanden, -.- ^^


----------



## Plikk (27. August 2010)

Der Entwurf von Greenclaw23 ,
Wäre super für ein Logo, sowas in der Art, 
Jetzt bräuchte ich aber noch einen Schriftzug, naja bis hier hin wurde mir sehr gut geholfen, das Thema bleibt ja offen, 
mal sehen was noch rauskommt..
Gruß Lu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwizazadera (27. August 2010)

Plikk schrieb:


> Huhu, liebe Buffed-Freunde..
> Unsere Gilde [ World of Warcraft / PvE ] ist recht groß und erfolgreich geworden und so wollen wir uns als Gilde auch präsentieren... dafür würden wir gerne ein Logo besitzen...
> Ich hab auch schon fleißig gegoogelt und hier im Forum geschaut.. auch mit Gimp hab ich mich schon etwas beschäftigt... Leider kam da nicht vieles bei raus.. -.- ^^
> Wir haben schon ein Thema in unserem Forum dafür eröffnet mit dem wir schon ein paar Ideen sammeln konnten..
> ...



Hier in 15min zusamen gezimmert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Is doch nett schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## KingNothing22 (27. August 2010)

omg lasst ihn doch sein shirt tragen wenn er will...btw kann man ein gildenshirt auch so gestalten, dass es vielleicht sogar geil aussieht und nicht auf den ersten blick bzw. für normalsterbliche signalisiert, dass man WoW zockt.

Ich zum Beispiel trage extrem gerne das blaue Basecap mit dem gelben Fragezeichen. Da steht zwar hinten Blizzard drauf aber das merkt sowieso keiner. Und mich haben schon viele angequatscht wo ich das geile Teil her hab xD


----------



## Elvaras459 (27. August 2010)

Ok und jetzt noch kurz was an Greenclaw^^ Ich finde dein Logo echt gut es passt finde ich auch wirklich zum Namen aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es viele Leute geben wird die dann flamen dass die Gilde das von dem Film "Die Welle" geklaut hat und er wollte ja doch eher etwas individuelles^^ also berichtige mich wenn ich falsch lieg aber das ist doch aus dem Film oder ?


----------



## Knallkörper (27. August 2010)

Elvaras459 schrieb:


> Ok und jetzt noch kurz was an Greenclaw^^ Ich finde dein Logo echt gut es passt finde ich auch wirklich zum Namen aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es viele Leute geben wird die dann flamen dass die Gilde das von dem Film "Die Welle" geklaut hat und er wollte ja doch eher etwas individuelles^^ also berichtige mich wenn ich falsch lieg aber das ist doch aus dem Film oder ?




Das passt zwar gerade nicht zum thema, aber ich bin echt erstaunt das im Buffed.forum jemand solche Filme kennt! xD


----------



## Noxiel (27. August 2010)

Ein Thread reicht ja wohl dicke, X-Posting ist bei Buffed ohnehin nicht gerne gesehen.



Achja Offtopic und Unfug entfernt.


----------



## AjaxXx (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte an einen Comicstil. Ich hab das jetzt nicht perfekt gemacht - ist aber vektor. Also kannst du es wieder so groß/klein machen wie du willst...


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Das passt zwar gerade nicht zum thema, aber ich bin echt erstaunt das im Buffed.forum jemand solche Filme kennt! xD



Den Film "Die Welle" sollte eigentlich jeder mal gesehen haben. Das Buch lass ich auch noch gelten.


----------



## Plikk (27. August 2010)

Ein Dankeschön an alle Vorschläge, sie waren echt gut gelungen!!..
Auf das ein oder andere werde ich nochmal eingehen...
Und vielleicht sammeln sich hier ja noch ein paar kreative Sachen an.
Gruß Lu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (31. August 2010)

Eure Logos sind meist zu kompliziert.
Ein Logo muss ganz einfach gehalten sein, ohne viel Schnickschnack.
Schaut euch das Buffed-Logo an - steckt nicht viel hinter, aber man brauch es nicht lesen, man erkennt es sofort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von meiner Gilde mal das Logo als Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
dieser dumme Editor -.-
http://www.niraphone...logos-und-apps/


----------



## Yadiz (31. August 2010)

Ich hab nichts gegen komplexe Logos. Kommt immer auf das Gesamtbild an:

Ein paar von mir
http://www.abload.de/img/logo132rc.png
http://www.abload.de/img/logo2q20d.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/logo3u284.png


----------



## xdave78 (31. August 2010)

Nira hat schon recht. Aus Designsicht hat ein Logo nicht die Funktion voll das vollgepackt pwn0r Bild mit vielen Fonts und tollen Effekten zu sein, sondern die EINZIGE Funktion eines Logos ist der Wiedererkennungswert. Sprich das Logo sorgat dafür etwas zu erkennen ohne den Namen direkt lesen zu müssen. Das Logo fürs Internet ist nach meiner Merinung erst dann *wirklich* *richtig *gut, wenn man ohne Weiteres ein FavIcon draus machen bzw ableiten kann dass man zweifelsfrei erkennt.


----------



## Niranda (31. August 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Das Logo fürs Internet ist nach meiner Merinung erst dann *wirklich* *richtig *gut, wenn man ohne Weiteres ein FavIcon draus machen bzw ableiten kann dass man zweifelsfrei erkennt.



Wäre bei mir das grüne I 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

